# Stinky poo!!!



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I switched Josie to Nature's Variety Salmon formula yesterday and WHOA NELLIE!!!! Her poop stinks so much worse than it ever has!!! She potties outside so it's not a huge deal, but I pick it up each time and get a nice whiff of it every time. We'll see if it settles down once she's used to the food a little more. Has anyone else had this problem? Is it just the salmon formula that does it, or is it all of the Nature's Variety?

Josie says: ***sniff sniff*** doesn't smell too bad to me, mommy! You must be sensitive!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

LOL Steph! I can't say for sure but it's probably the salmon. I've been trying to add omega 3 oil (DVM 3V sniptip caps) to T&T's food as a supplement and Toto's breath is so fishy afterward. So I share your pain. Fishy kisses in Chicago.....


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I switched Josie to Nature's Variety Salmon formula yesterday and WHOA NELLIE!!!! Her poop stinks so much worse than it ever has!!! She potties outside so it's not a huge deal, but I pick it up each time and get a *nice whiff of it* every time. We'll see if it settles down once she's used to the food a little more. Has anyone else had this problem? Is it just the salmon formula that does it, or is it all of the Nature's Variety?
> 
> Josie says: ***sniff sniff*** doesn't smell too bad to me, mommy! You must be sensitive![/B]


 

I am so sorry but you made me laugh.... "*nice whiff of it"* are you sure it's NICE?









Thanks for the heads up... we just won't be doing the Salmon. With the chicken and the beef and the lamb out doggies poo has NO smell at all to it. Or my nose broke when we started them on it.

Good luck!

Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep, that fish oil (and fish) can add aroma (as if it doesn't have this already).







Haha! Maybe you could cut the salmon with another kind and see if that helps. Otherwise, my suggestion is a clothespin (for the nose).


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Just a quick update on Josie's poo. (This is the only place where a poo-update is acceptable, and that's why I love you guys)

After a few weeks on the NV Salmon, her poop doesn't smell as bad as it did initially. Which is good news for mommy! Plus, she's really liking the food and is doing well on it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I feed Lady the Natures Variety Salmon kibble and have never noticed anything more than the usual odor. In fact, since I have switched her to a high protien diet, I have noticed less of an odor.

I love that food, too.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I've been feeding Nature's Variety Instinct in Chicken flavor and NV raw and there is no smell to the poop. It must be the salmon because when I give him Zike's mini's in the salmon I notice a smell.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i had caira on NB allergy formula and I had a WHOA NELLY moment with how MUCH Caira pooped while on it. OMG. I have her on Prairie now and the poop is much better


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have also noticed how much less they poop on Prairie. I figure more of the food is usable because there aren't any fillers. I don't feed the raw, but the canned and kibble is great.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I have also noticed how much less they poop on Prairie. I figure more of the food is usable because there aren't any fillers. I don't feed the raw, but the canned and kibble is great.[/B]


That's probably very true! And not to be gross or anything, but there seems to be a coating around the poop so it isnt' as bad. 

Ok that is gross but hey, it's a thread about poop!


----------

